

Las Vegas casinos adopt new form of currency: Bitcoins - RMacC
http://www.usatoday.com/story/dispatches/2014/01/21/las-vegas-casinos-accepting-bitcoins/4713243/

======
RMacC
Adoption of this sort of disruptive tech is a chicken or egg problem. For BTC,
it seems that the market is forming first (available uses). As these dominoes
fall in early adopting industries on the fringe (casinos, gambling sites,
pornographers, e-commerce), consumers will begin to find its advantages more
compelling - anonymity, decentralized, etc. I would think subsidiaries of
larger organizations, like Zappos, and platforms like gaming sites and
platforms will fall next. How long until ice-cream can be bought using a BTC
wallet at a Square POS machine?

